# Frame Assembly Jig



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

You can check out these plans:

http://www.beesource.com/build-it-yourself/10-frame-assembly-jig/

Beekeeping supply houses sell them too.


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

Simple, effective frame jig....
http://www.myoldtools.com/Bees/framejig/framejig.htm


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

On rosses jig the modification I made was I made the dados a little deep in the end and put in a screw perpendicular to the side bar. I can adjust to the thickness of different end bars on the market. Did that on accident as I make it a little deep on accident and did not want to build it again. 

mike


----------



## kbenz (Feb 17, 2010)

Ross said:


> Simple, effective frame jig....
> http://www.myoldtools.com/Bees/framejig/framejig.htm


thats the one I use. been lookin for it to post a link. couldn't remember where i seen it:doh: works great:thumbsup:


----------



## McSpadden (Sep 4, 2008)

I've used Ross's jig. It is simple to build, simple to use, and super fast assembly.


----------



## hipifreq (Sep 9, 2010)

I'll also give a vote for Ross's frame jig. I'm a new beek, and have been cutting my own frame parts. I remembered seeing Ross's frame jig pictures online (the one's he posted here) and made the same thing out of scrap.

I don't have an air nailer/stapler, so just use wire nails and a tack hammer (and Titebond III). I put together my first 20 frames in about 30 minutes today. Pretty happy with how straight and square they are.


----------



## TwinkieBee (Feb 21, 2011)

I've never used a frame assembly jig before but I was trying to figure out how it saves time. If you have to still put the frames together by hand then wouldn't it be the same amount of time?


----------



## Jim 134 (Dec 1, 2007)

May be this is one you wiil like



http://robo.bushkillfarms.com/downloads/beekeeping/FrameAssemblyJig.pdf


BEE HAPPY Jim 134


----------



## papar (Apr 10, 2007)

Sean-

I have one that Al made. It works great and is easy to make, in fact I can lend you the one I have.

RP


----------



## TripleH (Jun 5, 2010)

I expect that by simply tweaking the dimensions a bit that Ross's My Old Tools jig can be adapted to create a hive body/box assembly jig. Since I am not real great at creating dimensional spec diagrams it would be much appreciated if someone would create and post a box assembly jig dimensional diagram for assembling 8-frame medium boxes. A diagram similar to this 
http://robo.bushkillfarms.com/downlo...ssemblyJig.pdf would be very helpful.
Thanks in advance.

Tim


----------



## tommyt (Aug 7, 2010)

TripleH
Is this the one you want to make Hive box's with ??










If so there is a Much better jig made for keeping Square a Hive body 
I don't have it at the moment but I'm sure someone will 
and post it 


Tommyt


----------



## johng (Nov 24, 2009)

I use the myoldtools jig also very simple jig that works. I took some roofing nails and put one in each end and then took a small bungee cord to wrap around the side so that it pulls the board tight against the outside. This helps when you go to flip the box over to do the other end of the frames. I could not imagine doing many frames without it.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Great pics and explanation Ross. We use a variation of this jig. We do a couple of things differently in assembly #1 is gluing all 10 end bars top and bottom as a block in your hand before putting them in the jig, you will quickly learn how much glue to put on and how to spread it so it dosent drip off and #2 insert the foundation (if using ritecell or plasticell) as you are putting on the bottom bars. Debatable on #2 as the foundation can be inserted pretty quickly after completion as well but there is a knack to doing it as I suggest. 2 people can assemble about 150 frames per hour once you get the hang of it. One more suggestion is to soak the ends of your end bars and bottom bars in water for 5 minutes or so on each end, we do this a few hours before assembly, (seems like too wet might affect glue performance) any wood splitting problems will be a thing of the past.


----------



## johng (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks Mr. Lyon I will give those suggestions a try. I do have problems with the bottom bar splitting sometimes. I never thought about putting the glue on before putting them in the jig. It is time consuming to do each one once in the jig.


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

Two other tools to think about is a 1/4 crown staple gun and a small pin nailer. The staples for assembly. and the pin nailer for nailing wedges when you do your wax. Started this this year and made a big differences. 
David


----------



## hipifreq (Sep 9, 2010)

TwinkieBee said:


> I've never used a frame assembly jig before but I was trying to figure out how it saves time. If you have to still put the frames together by hand then wouldn't it be the same amount of time?


I found it much slower and harder to assemble them square when I tried by hand. The jig just holds everything together and square so your hands are free to run the nailer/stapler/hammer.


----------



## stripstrike (Aug 29, 2009)

I zipped out one like ross' on myoldtools in about a half hour. Holds eight medium frames and works like a charm. 200 frames and 25 boxes to build this weekend. I learned last year that building one by one makes you feel like a beekeeper, but turns into work after about two boxes worth.


----------



## metrosean (Jan 10, 2006)

What to do.....? Take the easy way out and call Ron and borrow one, or build one of my own. I thought about for a little bit, and I am going to do both. My wife callled me a "People pleasing some of a BEE" Life is good.
Thanks, 

Sean


----------



## carlinmo (Jun 6, 2010)

I use a similar jig to put the top and sides together with glue and a pneumatic stapler. Then I pull the frames out of the jig, slide in a sheet of duragilt foundation and then staple on the bottom. I believe this saves lots of time and the foundation is not warped. If you can find a partner to help this goes really fast.


----------



## TripleH (Jun 5, 2010)

Any updates would be appreciated.
THANKS!


----------



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

The first nine posts on this thread give more than enough information for a frame jig, short of one of us doing it for you


----------



## TripleH (Jun 5, 2010)

HD
I have read and understand your comments but my post #11 asks if anyone has a dimensional diagram for a *"box/hive body jig"*. Thanks for your concern.
Best,
Tim


----------



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

We just nailed boards on plywood to give us a 90 degree corner, put one or two nails in that box corner and rotated it to do the next corner. Then took the box and set it sideways on the concrete floor in garage and finished it.
For the frame jig, we built it around 10 frames. You could make a jig for just one box by building around one.


----------



## Tourist (Feb 25, 2011)

I know it's hardly worth adding as everything has been said, but the one I work with has wedged bars so that you can get the side bars nice and tight against the jig walls. I find I don't have problems with them falling out when I flip the thing over to do the bottoms. There are some photos here:
http://touristiko.com/beehive-frame-jig/

I worked for a largescale outfit for a while. They had us assembling all frames by hand without a jig. On one hand you should be grateful for the hours because that's what you depend on for money, but after a few days, it gets pretty boring! Since then, I love every minute with my jig. Enjoy!


----------



## Nectarcollector (Jan 31, 2010)

You might look at this one. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rvUe5ikCwec


----------



## Robbo (May 11, 2008)

Even the Kookaburra's are having a laugh at 5:48


----------

